# مهندسين الإنتاج



## engbasb (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو من المهندسين الأعزاء تلبيه طلبي وهو فكره لمشروع تخرج (انتاج) اوموقع
يحتوي على افكار

وتقبلو تحياتي


----------



## عوبد الورد (12 فبراير 2008)

design of quality control for the can


----------



## sam19815050 (13 فبراير 2008)

والله المشريع كتير
الجوده
تمثيل خط انتاج وجداول الوقت والضبط
CNC Machine
فصل الزيت عن الماء فى سوائل التبريد


----------



## eng.2005 (13 فبراير 2008)

مجال اللحام من افضل المجالات فى سوق العمل ادخل فيه ومش هاتندم لانه يعتبر مدخل مهندسين الانتاج الى مجال البترول
اتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (16 فبراير 2008)

الأفضل لك عمل محاكاة وثم تصنيع لأي لأي آله موجودة حاليا .. وعمل الحسابات والرسومات كاملة .. فهذا يقودك إلى فهم طبيعة المكنات وكيفية عملها ..


----------



## م شريفة (18 فبراير 2008)

شو رأيك يا زميلي أن تعمل دراسة حول الكواتم وعزل الصوت سواء بالمولدات الكهربائية أو بالطائرات مثلا ... وممكن تضيف على دراسة العزل دراسة التهوية مثلا هذة فكرة لمشروع سوف لن يأخذ من وقتك الا القليل ..
أما اذا بتحب تعمل شيئ غير ذلك فدراسة خطوط الانتاج هي أفضل شيئ أو حتى بامكانك عمل دراسة على تطوير آلة ما وربطها بنظام البرمجة الرقمية Cnc .
ولك مني كل الدعاء بالتوفيق..


----------



## م شريفة (18 فبراير 2008)

سوف أعطيك هذا الموقع يمكن تستفيد منو :
http://www.ieeo.biz/


----------



## emaf (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا عليك تحديد الشعبة
تصميم :مثلا استخدام ut فى تحليل الانهيارات failier analysis  لمنتج معين الاكسaxis ,bearing او محاولة عمل نظام لخفض الضوضاء داخل المصانع

لحام : لحام material تكون صعبة فى لحامها بطريقة فعالة
مثل low alloy steel 42 cr mo او 304 بدون عمل back weld 
او عملية لحام جديدة مثل friction stir welding اذ انها اقتصادية وسهلة ومتجانسة 

تشكيل : تصميم لماكينة معينة فى عمليات التشكيل المختلفة 
تصميم head of vessle اذ انها قليلة فى مصر 
spining process
جودة : عمل quality manualلشركة معينة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------

